
Show HN: Realtime, Intent Based Keyword Research Combined with Audience Insights - saurabhblogbing
https://www.getkeywords.io
======
saurabhblogbing
Hi,

Saurabh here - Co-Founder at GetKeywords.io

Keyword Research is no more linked to Search Volume or CPC only. It's now more
focused on understanding your audience about their search pattern, location,
device, click ratio, competitors and a lot lot more. Also the industry is
changing every second - so if you're showing even 1 hour old data, it's
useless.

That's why we decided to launch GetKeywords.io - Keyword Research product
focused on Realtime Metrics using multiple data providers & intent based
suggestions to make the search easy, fast & accurate with city level targeting
possibility.

Happy to learn from your feedbacks.

